# Jordan peters



## Cam93

Anyone else here follow him and corrie?

insane size and shape and he's only 24/25

wondered if anyone's been coached by him or uses his style if training - everything is controlled negatives and often a 4-2-2 style if tempo. I'm thinking about changing everything I do to a completely controlled negative also - I know Dorian Yates preaches about negatives


----------



## Sambuca

My gf uses Corinne. Absolutely fantastic progress.


----------



## ah24

V good guy. I contribute articles for his members site trainedbyjp.com.

Always there if I need to pick his brains on something too..


----------



## 31205

when you said anyone follow him or CORRIE i was thinking "there's no big ****ers on corrie!!!" :confused1:


----------



## Pictor

Followed him for the last year or so and used his extreme lean package last summer with good results but with working 12 hours shifts days/nights I couldn't stick to the plan 100%

I still use that style of dieting when wanting to lean up abit or on full on cuts!


----------



## bail

Sambuca said:


> My gf uses Corinne. Absolutely fantastic progress.


I rate Corinnes progress more than jp s

Girl is a freak (in a good way)

Would I use jp 80 quid a month to wait a week for a reply no I prob wouldn't


----------



## Smitch

He used to post on here and TM, he was a big guy back then.


----------



## Cam93

bail said:


> I rate Corinnes progress more than jp s
> 
> Girl is a freak (in a good way)
> 
> Would I use jp 80 quid a month to wait a week for a reply no I prob wouldn't


Have you used him before in that case?

If not who are you currently coached by - out of Intrest how much do you pay ? As you maje 80 a month sound a lot


----------



## Pictor

Cam93 said:


> Have you used him before in that case?
> 
> If not who are you currently coached by - out of Intrest how much do you pay ? As you maje 80 a month sound a lot


£60-£80 per month is about the going rate for a decent coach mate, even more for prep!


----------



## bail

Cam93 said:


> Have you used him before in that case?
> 
> If not who are you currently coached by - out of Intrest how much do you pay ? As you maje 80 a month sound a lot


I would call it alot you may not.

No I have a friend who he prepped ( They are close mates though)

Also a couple friends who have used his online coaching

I'm not using anyone atm but when I do prep or diet ill use will again bad Alan on here

Big Jim is good also he's on here


----------



## Cam93

bail said:


> I would call it alot you may not.
> 
> No I have a friend who he prepped ( They are close mates though)
> 
> Also a couple friends who have used his online coaching
> 
> I'm not using anyone atm but when I do prep or diet ill use will again bad Alan on here
> 
> Big Jim is good also he's on here


I only say that as one of the lads from my gym is also friends with Jp and says he's very very good, although maybe he got better service as he was a friend. Got to of taught him somthing right as he's the biggest junior I've ever seen!


----------



## bail

Cam93 said:


> I only say that as one of the lads from my gym is also friends with Jp and says he's very very good, although maybe he got better service as he was a friend. Got to of taught him somthing right as he's the biggest junior I've ever seen!


The only way to find out bud is to give him a go for yourself mate if you got a spare bit of money pay for a couple months get the jist of his training and either stick with him or use his knowledge and learn from it r


----------



## Sambuca

bail said:


> I rate Corinnes progress more than jp s
> 
> Girl is a freak (in a good way)
> 
> Would I use jp 80 quid a month to wait a week for a reply no I prob wouldn't


Can't say for jp but Corinne replies within minutes


----------



## RowRow

Followed the guy for a while.

Guy is very knowledgable and I would love to work with him myself in the future.i think you have nothing to lose


----------



## loganator

competed against jp a couple of times and had a couple of interesting convo's seems to know his stuff imo , he is a whopper for class 3 aswell


----------



## bail

Sambuca said:


> Can't say for jp but Corinne replies within minutes


Yeah I do rate her highly as athelete

Ever though bout giving her ago yourself

Is she dear?


----------



## Mince Pies

I'm a big fan of Chris Jones, he's bring out a whole series on diet/training etc next month completely free on his site.


----------



## 3752

JP is a good guy, i have known him for around 5yrs, i prepped him when he was a junior and got 3rd at the Britain....even back then his determination and focus was extreme, he has built a huge physique by far the biggest onstage in his class, he needs to die the condition in more and he knows this we have spoken a lot about it.....

He is a great coach and i would refer anyone to him when i am full, yes he is not cheap but he gets results, although there is no slacking he expects 110% from all of his clients.....


----------



## Silvaback

Mince Pies said:


> I'm a big fan of Chris Jones, he's bring out a whole series on diet/training etc next month completely free on his site.


He was coached by the guy I use, John Otis Hollywood. I used to be a fan too until I realised He regurgitates ALOT of what he learnt from John.

Shocked at JP being 24/25 though, I seriously thought he was knocking on 40! I wouldnt think twice about hiring him either and I dont think he's that expensive at £80pm, I currently pay more than that with my coach. Money well spent imo.


----------



## Cam93

I'm thinking more seriously about using a coach and he seems ideal - out of Intrest thou what're you prices- assuming you have spaces.

@Pscarb


----------



## elliot1989

I've used him but I don't like his diet, it's always high fats and low carbs which I don't think is best for me. I always seem to put too fat on. He is also quite expensive. I don't doubt his ability 1 but but I just don't find his diet works for me


----------



## Pictor

elliot1989 said:


> I've used him but I don't like his diet, it's always high fats and low carbs which I don't think is best for me. I always seem to put too fat on. He is also quite expensive. I don't doubt his ability 1 but but I just don't find his diet works for me


Did JP give you an actual diet plan or a list of foods and macros to hit?

I know JP favours mainly pro/fat meals with pro/carb meals on training days around training!


----------



## ah24

elliot1989 said:


> I've used him but I don't like his diet, it's always high fats and low carbs which I don't think is best for me. I always seem to put too fat on. He is also quite expensive. I don't doubt his ability 1 but but I just don't find his diet works for me


Did you mention this to him for him to make adjustments?


----------



## bail

Silvaback said:


> He was coached by the guy I use, John Otis Hollywood. I used to be a fan too until I realised He regurgitates ALOT of what he learnt from John.
> 
> Shocked at JP being 24/25 though, I seriously thought he was knocking on 40! I wouldnt think twice about hiring him either and I dont think he's that expensive at £80pm, I currently pay more than that with my coach. Money well spent imo.


I made a mistake he is

Wait for it........

150 fvcking pounds a month

I'm not even lying

Hes more than real technician etc,


----------



## elliot1989

Big Ste said:


> Did JP give you an actual diet plan or a list of foods and macros to hit?
> 
> I know JP favours mainly pro/fat meals with pro/carb meals on training days around training!


Yea he gave me a diet plan with times to eat. I asked him what the macros were and he just emailed back saying that I could work it if I wanted to know them. He asks what foods you don't like and what you do and the foods you don't like still end up in the plan which I found strange.

I though I would of had to pay again for him to make out another diet so I had one written out by some else, seems to work a lot better for me. Like I said though I'm not slating jp he obviously knows his stuff, he's got degrees coming out of his ears lol. I also asked him for advice on supplements but he wouldn't answer.


----------



## Silvaback

bail said:


> I made a mistake he is
> 
> Wait for it........
> 
> 150 fvcking pounds a month
> 
> I'm not even lying
> 
> Hes more than real technician etc,


Wow, I won't be moaning when it's time to renew with mine again.


----------



## Pictor

elliot1989 said:


> Yea he gave me a diet plan with times to eat. I asked him what the macros were and he just emailed back saying that I could work it if I wanted to know them. He asks what foods you don't like and what you do and the foods you don't like still end up in the plan which I found strange.
> 
> I though I would of had to pay again for him to make out another diet so I had one written out by some else, seems to work a lot better for me. Like I said though I'm not slating jp he obviously knows his stuff, he's got degrees coming out of his ears lol. I also asked him for advice on supplements but he wouldn't answer.


So was that just a one off payment for a diet/training plan mate?


----------



## elliot1989

Big Ste said:


> So was that just a one off payment for a diet/training plan mate?


Yea I had a one off training and diet plan (cutting) Then I had a bulking plan off him


----------



## Pictor

elliot1989 said:


> Yea I had a one off training and diet plan (cutting) Then I had a bulking plan off him


I used his extreme lean package which was a 8 week complete plan, wasn't a actual diet though was a list of foods I could eat and macros for each meal (6-7 meals per day)


----------



## bail

loganator said:


> competed against jp a couple of times and had a couple of interesting convo's seems to know his stuff imo , he is a whopper for class 3 aswell


He is huge for class 3 and does know his stuff

You nail condition better and your shape is better imo

Not licking a** just saying it how it is


----------



## elliot1989

Big Ste said:


> I used his extreme lean package which was a 8 week complete plan, wasn't a actual diet though was a list of foods I could eat and macros for each meal (6-7 meals per day)


I didn't have that, he wrote me out exactly what to eat with rough times. Was also 6-7 meals.


----------



## Silvaback

TommyBananas said:


> John Otis Hollywood > ALL


You a JOH client too?


----------



## Galaxy

TommyBananas said:


> No, but a lot of my friends and people I talk to within some of the facebook groups I'm apart of are - he advocates flexible dieting and thats a huge positive because he's not dumb.


I've nothing against iffym and agree with it if followed correctly, even though don't use it myself. BUT do you always feel the need the ram it down everyones throat at every opportunity? Genuine question


----------



## Galaxy

TommyBananas said:


> Yes, because the amount of times I've read the word 'clean' on here drives me insane - while at the same time I see the same people struggling with either a) binging B) sticking to it c) they drink alcohol, take recreational drugs
> 
> The logic is not there, I probably eat 'cleaner' than the majority here, but I certainly follow flexible dieting, it's just sad people can't see past their own nose and realise how stupid they're being.


I do agree....to a point with you but if I felt the need to reply to every stupid comment on forums I'd have no life haha


----------



## Pictor

TommyBananas said:


> Yes, because the amount of times I've read the word 'clean' on here drives me insane - while at the same time I see the same people struggling with either a) binging B) sticking to it c) they drink alcohol, take recreational drugs
> 
> The logic is not there, I probably eat 'cleaner' than the majority here, but I certainly follow flexible dieting, it's just sad people can't see past their own nose and realise how stupid they're being.


I wrote a massive reply to one of your posts the other day regrading this but my battery went on my phone before I could post it and I lost it, wasn't writing it again lol.

You seem very closed minded on this subject so if you haven't already I recommend you download and listen to Phil Learney's podcasts


----------



## Galaxy

Big Ste said:


> I wrote a massive reply to one of your posts the other day regrading this but my battery went on my phone before I could post it and I lost it, wasn't writing it again lol.
> 
> You seem very closed minded on this subject so if you haven't already I recommend you download and listen to Phil Learney's podcasts


X2 , great podcasts


----------



## Pictor

TommyBananas said:


> Phil Learney is one of the dumbest people in the fitness industry laughed at by everyone I know including nutritional experts in the fitness field. Everytime I make a post about him on social media everyone laughs at anything he has to say - I know people on here are a fan of him so I won't bother replying anymore on said subject.
> 
> Edit: To anyone who does actually reply here about what I've said, you won't be getting a reply.
> 
> Another edit: I don't think you know what close-minded is, when I'm aware every single approach of dieting CAN work, but now lets look at all the bro's on here who tell me IIFYM doesn't work, or they think they know what IIFYM is (but they don't and when they explain their version of it, it's retarded).


I mean more towards flexible dieting and IIFYM etc doesn't work for everyone as they've had/have a bad relationship with food so causes them to relapse and cause more cravings not to mention they'll probably have a sluggish metabolism, digestion problems, poor insulin sensitivity etc so wouldn't work as good as it would for someone who is already naturally lean and fit with no health problems!

Would be like telling a alcoholic if they drink water through the day they could have a beer at night...


----------



## Silvaback

I've had a bad relationship with food, was a fat kid through binging, yo-yo'd through my 20's driving myself mad by restricting foods then ending up binging again.. Now through flexible dieting I've raised my metabolic capacity whilst staying sane, which has helped me stay consistent.. and I poop on the regular (fibre bro)


----------



## Pictor

TommyBananas said:


> I was obese, I used 'bro-dieting' for so long, it was boring, disgusting and almost 'torture' - Now I am not saying that people shouldn't do it, or can't do it - people can do as they want... BUT... there is an alternative and that is not up for debate (you're a reasonable guy so don't take my posts as an attack at you, I'm just abrupt).
> 
> Sluggish Metabolism - no.
> 
> Digestion problems - rare, not relevant to IIFYM.
> 
> Poor insulin sensitivity - not relevant to IIFYM.
> 
> Those things above either..
> 
> A) Don't exist
> 
> B) personal preferencce
> 
> c) medical conditions / just general issues with the body
> 
> The alcoholic reference also, not relevant and a bit ott.


I'm not completely disagreeing with you, they all have there place!

But IIFYM means you can use any carb source aslong as it fits your macros yeah, but for someone who is overweight and has poor insulin sensitivity would surely be better using a low GI carb source rather than hi GI carb?! Also when trying to lost fat isn't it best to keep insulin spikes to a minimum as it puts the breaks on fat lost?!


----------



## Silvaback

Everything you eat spikes insulin plus Gi is irrelevant when consumed with a fat/pro source, yes any carb source is fine so long as your consuming adequate fibre.


----------



## RowRow

Big Ste said:


> I mean more towards flexible dieting and IIFYM etc doesn't work for everyone as they've had/have a bad relationship with food so causes them to relapse and cause more cravings not to mention they'll probably have a sluggish metabolism, digestion problems, poor insulin sensitivity etc so wouldn't work as good as it would for someone who is already naturally lean and fit with no health problems!
> 
> Would be like telling a alcoholic if they drink water through the day they could have a beer at night...


I agree on the food relationship point of view.

I have a few mates who get on very well with flexible dieting (both are strength athletes however). They diet like normal guys but stick in poptarts post workout and have ice cream etc later on in the day.

I have tried it myself and honestly really disliked it. I have a tendency where if something is in the house I will eat it. So should I have poptarts or ice cream in the house I will begin to justify myself eating them for breakfast/preworkout and just generally. I know I will abuse those food options. Yet without the food in I tend not to want it or develop a taste for it and so I can be more consistent.

I personally think that flexible dieting for me does not work.


----------



## ah24

TommyBananas said:


> "But won't consuming high GI foods create an insulin spike which will create more overall fat gain?
> 
> NO. There is a constant rise and fall ALL DAY. It's not the actual peaks that matter, ITS THE RESULT AT THE END OF THE DAY, eating under maintenance = net lipolysis.
> 
> Insulin spikes do not affect weight loss when you are in a deficit."
> 
> http://weightology.net/weightologyweekly/?page_id=319


Rather than regurgitate James Kreigers' stuff - why not show us your results either with yourself or with clients?

And why do you keep derailing threads to ' IIFYM'?


----------



## Silvaback

RowRow said:


> I agree on the food relationship point of view.
> 
> I have a few mates who get on very well with flexible dieting (both are strength athletes however). They diet like normal guys but stick in poptarts post workout and have ice cream etc later on in the day.
> 
> I have tried it myself and honestly really disliked it. I have a tendency where if something is in the house I will eat it. So should I have poptarts or ice cream in the house I will begin to justify myself eating them for breakfast/preworkout and just generally. I know I will abuse those food options. Yet without the food in I tend not to want it or develop a taste for it and so I can be more consistent.
> 
> I personally think that flexible dieting for me does not work.


I've just been talking about this with the misses, its down to will power, thats it.

I've got a cupboard full of cereals (the good sugar shet) and half a dozen boxes of pop tarts. A freezer drawer full of ice creams / forzen yoghurts (i usually do a tub at a time) and a fridge drawer stuffed with Reeces bars etc. I can happily pick away at them whilst still hitting my macros to the gram daily.

If I restricted myself like I used to I demolish the lot in no time!


----------



## Pictor

RowRow said:


> I agree on the food relationship point of view.
> 
> I have a few mates who get on very well with flexible dieting (both are strength athletes however). They diet like normal guys but stick in poptarts post workout and have ice cream etc later on in the day.
> 
> I have tried it myself and honestly really disliked it. I have a tendency where if something is in the house I will eat it. So should I have poptarts or ice cream in the house I will begin to justify myself eating them for breakfast/preworkout and just generally. I know I will abuse those food options. Yet without the food in I tend not to want it or develop a taste for it and so I can be more consistent.
> 
> I personally think that flexible dieting for me does not work.


I'm the same mate, all or nothing for me that's why I can relate to a lot of what Phil Learney has to say...


----------



## RowRow

Big Ste said:


> I'm the same mate, all or nothing for me that's why I can relate to a lot of what Phil Learney has to say...


I also highly regard Phil as well as Scott Stevenson, John Meadows, Milos Sarcev etc to name a few.


----------



## ah24

TommyBananas said:


> Does it make you mad that your stone age beliefs get challenged or something?


Lol this is what highlights a good coach from a bad coach.

I use flexible dieting.... with *some* clients.

And others, I prescribe the 'stone age' (you mean tried & tested) methods.

What makes me 'mad' is people like you thinking you've re-invented the wheel - whilst also thinking it's the ONLY way to diet. Hence the barrage of posts you put up supporting it.

In reality, there is no one system that is best. Each has it's merits. I think you're a little short sighted stating that 'clean eating' is stone ages.

What's ironic is that you become just as dogmatic as the 'clean eaters'... You kind of remind me of a cross-fitter with your supreme views..


----------



## Pictor

TommyBananas said:


> And thats what the majority do but won't admit it - and/or they have that "cheat meal" weekly and for some reason it's "ok" to consume it in ridiculous amounts then, but in moderation noooo (lol).


Because they have a bad relationship with food therefore it's best to be left out completely until they break the habit  lol


----------



## Boshlop

ah24 said:


> Lol this is what highlights a good coach from a bad coach.
> 
> I use flexible dieting.... with *some* clients.
> 
> And others, I prescribe the 'stone age' (you mean tried & tested) methods.
> 
> What makes me 'mad' is people like you thinking you've re-invented the wheel - whilst also thinking it's the ONLY way to diet. Hence the barrage of posts you put up supporting it.
> 
> In reality, there is no one system that is best. Each has it's merits. I think you're a little short sighted stating that 'clean eating' is stone ages.
> 
> What's ironic is that you become just as dogmatic as the 'clean eaters'... You kind of remind me of a cross-fitter with your supreme views..


remind you of extreme religion fanatics or is it just me?


----------



## ah24

Boshlop said:


> remind you of extreme religion fanatics or is it just me?


Bingo.


----------



## Sambuca

Yes no one likes an argumentative know it all.


----------



## Cam93

Can everyone stop throwing tampons around keep my thread about there experiences using Jordan peters/ other coaches of sinilar costs.


----------



## Warrior87

The guy is dedicated, no doubt about it. The sheer thick muscle he has developed is mind

He will never get an IFBB Pro Card, and he knows this, he has completely blown his gut out, and in his most recent NABBA showing I struggled to even look at what he has done to his mid-section.

JP has used AAS since he was 17 I think, whilst at Wasps Rugby Academy. I think he ran Test and tren at 17 for 7 months. So he started young.

I believe he has been blasting and cruising since he was 20. Jordan is now 26. He was born in SEPT 1988. When he blasts he really blasts, he was using 4g of gear 4 years ago with GH and SLIN, no idea how much he uses now, but I know he has been to hospital with internal bleeding due to his crazy AAS usage.

To be fair to Jordan he has always been massively open about his AAS usage, and his mistakes can act as a warning to others.

In terms of coaching, yes Jordan knows his stuff, will power and research will get you the body you want, but having Jordan on side will make it easier to reach your goals, whether they are stage related or not


----------



## Rick89

Warrior87 said:


> The guy is dedicated, no doubt about it. The sheer thick muscle he has developed is mind
> 
> He will never get an IFBB Pro Card, and he knows this, he has completely blown his gut out, and in his most recent NABBA showing I struggled to even look at what he has done to his mid-section.
> 
> JP has used AAS since he was 17 I think, whilst at Wasps Rugby Academy. I think he ran Test and tren at 17 for 7 months. So he started young.
> 
> I believe he has been blasting and cruising since he was 20. Jordan is now 26. He was born in SEPT 1988. When he blasts he really blasts, he was using 4g of gear 4 years ago with GH and SLIN, no idea how much he uses now, but I know he has been to hospital with internal bleeding due to his crazy AAS usage.
> 
> To be fair to Jordan he has always been massively open about his AAS usage, and his mistakes can act as a warning to others.
> 
> In terms of coaching, yes Jordan knows his stuff, will power and research will get you the body you want, but having Jordan on side will make it easier to reach your goals, whether they are stage related or not


has jordan told you about these doses personally cause ive read most of his posts on here and other forums and he never mentioned that much

not by any means saying your wrong just curious

the guy is the hardest working guy there is and fully deserves his mass as he trains and eats like a machine


----------



## Warrior87

Rick89 said:


> has jordan told you about these doses personally cause ive read most of his posts on here and other forums and he never mentioned that much
> 
> not by any means saying your wrong just curious
> 
> the guy is the hardest working guy there is and fully deserves his mass as he trains and eats like a machine


I believe he used to be pretty open when he used to post of forums back in the earlier days, maybe 2009 and 2010. He has probably become a little more reserved these days.

But yes, I know the above dosages are factual.


----------



## fitrut

I used to train in the Temple as well as UF with Jordan and Corine, by far hardest working couple, very experienced and knowledgeable. if I were looking for personal trainers wouldn't hesitate to pay more yet would know getting what paying for.

if you look around almost everyone who lifts a dumbbell for couple weeks is a personal trainer these days  :laugh: and some hire well known coaches for contest prep and couple weeks later post all over the internet buy ''my'' program which is a complete joke, would never pay even thought they charge ~ £30 would rather add extra £ and work with someone who knows what they are doing.

Corines' progress in last couple years was insane, not surprised tho knowing how crazy theirs workouts are


----------



## Cam93

Warrior87 said:


> The guy is dedicated, no doubt about it. The sheer thick muscle he has developed is mind
> 
> He will never get an IFBB Pro Card, and he knows this, he has completely blown his gut out, and in his most recent NABBA showing I struggled to even look at what he has done to his mid-section.
> 
> JP has used AAS since he was 17 I think, whilst at Wasps Rugby Academy. I think he ran Test and tren at 17 for 7 months. So he started young.
> 
> I believe he has been blasting and cruising since he was 20. Jordan is now 26. He was born in SEPT 1988. When he blasts he really blasts, he was using 4g of gear 4 years ago with GH and SLIN, no idea how much he uses now, but I know he has been to hospital with internal bleeding due to his crazy AAS usage.
> 
> To be fair to Jordan he has always been massively open about his AAS usage, and his mistakes can act as a warning to others.
> 
> In terms of coaching, yes Jordan knows his stuff, will power and research will get you the body you want, but having Jordan on side will make it easier to reach your goals, whether they are stage related or not


I can beleuve that tbh, some if my mates that are only county players have been blasting and cruising since 17-18 and using tren ect abususivly. Everyone wants to be the best what ever it takes


----------



## 3752

Cam93 said:


> I'm thinking more seriously about using a coach and he seems ideal - out of Intrest thou what're you prices- assuming you have spaces.
> 
> @Pscarb


pop over to my site buddy Team Pscarb | It's What We Do and look at the online coaching page, prices are all there buddy...

Now guys lets not get all irritated by other peoples opinions, as all it is are opinions, anyone can say one method is better than another and for them it might well be but for others not so much, flexible dieting does work, clearly shown my times, is it better than what many see as the standard approach no because not one approach will suit everyone, i have used flexible dieting way before it had a nice s****y tag  and for me it dos not work as well as controlling my macro's with "Stone age" method as some are calling it......

again like others have said flexible dieting works for some but certainly not all, in the many years i have been competing i have seen very few guys get onstage in a winning condition using IIFYM approach, now i know there are some out there but in general from what i have seen and know from 25yrs in the sport the percentage is low.......in my opinion it works best for those who are lean no matter the diet.....

As for the opinion on Phil Learney you could not be more wrong about him, Phil is an extremely knowledgable guy who doe not proclaim to know it all.......so it is a good thing you have decided not to say anything more on about Phil


----------



## 3752

Warrior87 said:


> I believe he used to be pretty open when he used to post of forums back in the earlier days, maybe 2009 and 2010. He has probably become a little more reserved these days.
> 
> *But yes, I know the above dosages are factual*.


so you got these from Jordan??


----------



## 31205

Pscarb said:


> pop over to my site buddy Team Pscarb | It's What We Do and look at the online coaching page, prices are all there buddy...
> 
> Now guys lets not get all irritated by other peoples opinions, as all it is are opinions, anyone can say one method is better than another and for them it might well be but for others not so much, flexible dieting does work, clearly shown my times, is it better than what many see as the standard approach no because not one approach will suit everyone, i have used flexible dieting way before it had a nice s****y tag  and for me it dos not work as well as controlling my macro's with "Stone age" method as some are calling it......
> 
> again like others have said flexible dieting works for some but certainly not all, in the many years i have been competing i have seen very few guys get onstage in a winning condition using IIFYM approach, now i know there are some out there but in general from what i have seen and know from 25yrs in the sport the percentage is low.......in my opinion it works best for those who are lean no matter the diet.....
> 
> As for the opinion on Phil Learney you could not be more wrong about him, Phil is an extremely knowledgable guy who doe not proclaim to know it all.......so it is a good thing you have decided not to say anything more on about Phil


Do you do diet plans? Not after coaching, just a good diet to lose a bit of fat before I go on holiday in May.


----------



## 31205

Pscarb said:


> so you got these from Jordan??


Ignore my last post, just been on your site. Thanks.


----------



## 3752

sen said:


> Ignore my last post, just been on your site. Thanks.


ha ha ok buddy......if you choose to go for one of those options let me know if there is any issues with the process as it is a new way for me to do things via Paypal....


----------



## 31205

Pscarb said:


> ha ha ok buddy......if you choose to go for one of those options let me know if there is any issues with the process as it is a new way for me to do things via Paypal....


Will do. Not away till May so thinking I won't need it till near end of Feb. With the nutrition thing do you advise or non usage on gear usage and fat burners etc?


----------



## 3752

sen said:


> Will do. Not away till May so thinking I won't need it till near end of Feb. With the nutrition thing do you advise or non usage on gear usage and fat burners etc?


it doesn't include a designed total plan for that, but i will answer any questions you have in the week after you get the plan buddy as the cost includes a week of email correspondence....


----------



## Rick89

Warrior87 said:


> I believe he used to be pretty open when he used to post of forums back in the earlier days, maybe 2009 and 2010. He has probably become a little more reserved these days.
> 
> But yes, I know the above dosages are factual.


ive read all of his stuff and journals never once saw 4g mentioned but hey ho


----------



## Warrior87

Pscarb said:


> so you got these from Jordan??


Yes. Iv even known him longer than yourself.


----------



## 3752

Warrior87 said:


> Yes. Iv even known him longer than yourself.


Sorry we're did I ask how long you had known him?


----------



## Warrior87

You didn't...

But as stated, the dosages posted are correct. 4G isn't that mental. Pretty normal for guys at the top tier of the UKBFF or NABBA. Maybe a little unusual for a then 20 - 21 yr old. But isn't life just one big experiment?!


----------

